# Winter Landscapes



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Early morning street light with globe aglow...


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

It looks really good with the snow. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> It looks really good with the snow. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Woman taking a cell 'phone picture in the park in a snow storm.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Snowy path on grounds of St. Angela's Academy in Victoria, BC


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Park after snow storm


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

WOW Heavy wet snow. 

Very nice pictures, dpc.

I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> WOW Heavy wet snow.
> 
> Very nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> I especially like the first one.




Thanks, Click! Yes it was a great time for taking pictures but the snow didn't last long.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 9, 2017)

With any luck, I might be able to contribute. It's been in the 60s and 70s recently. This weekend, it's supposed to be in the high 20s - low 30s with snow. This is exceptionally FU, even for St. Louis, which has very changeable weather. 

And the Fwits in DC don't believe in global warming....


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> WOW Heavy wet snow.
> 
> Very nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> I especially like the first one.



+1


----------



## goretexguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Yosemite Chapel during a winter snowstorm.


----------



## Vern (Mar 9, 2017)

Near Lake Tahoe from a few years ago.
5DMKIII + 24 TS.


----------



## Vern (Mar 9, 2017)

another with a similar composition - must have had arches on my mind this day.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 9, 2017)

dpc said:


> Early morning street light with globe aglow...


Good capture dpc


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2017)

@ Goretexguy, Vern and Dylan 

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Mar 13, 2017)

In the Canadian Rockies two days ago.


----------



## dpc (Mar 13, 2017)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Mar 13, 2017)

The Bow River at Banff, Alberta, Canada two days ago with the frozen Bow River Falls to the extreme left.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's a few from my archives, these were all taken in November 2010:


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. I really like the 3rd picture.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. I really like the 3rd picture.




Thanks, Click!


----------

